# Youth Season Brutes



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Here are two dandy bucks that the next door neighbor's (at deer camp) kids shot on Saturday.


----------



## ohiomelvin (Jun 22, 2008)

and where and what camp was this????those are some nice bucks


----------



## hoytshooter (Apr 7, 2009)

i do believe that those two were shot in carollton county dads taxidermy bill is going to be through the roof. 1st is 138" 2nd is 177"


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Great bucks for those two youngsters...congrats to both of them.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

DEVIN!!!! Wow I know that kid, his dad is a charter captain!!!

Nice lucky kids!


----------



## brewkettle (Sep 7, 2006)

Congrats Guys. 

It will likely be many years before you get a shot at something to pass up that 177. Savor the moment and thank dad for showing you the way.


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Great job guys! Those are great looking bucks!


----------



## BuckEyeBigBuck13 (Oct 7, 2006)

i dont think the one looks 177 to me.. but shooters nice job


----------

